# Chinese made Husqvarna?What?



## avalancher (Aug 27, 2008)

I had seen a post earlier on the chainsaw board about some "Chinese made" Husqvarna, and decided to do a quick search. Here is what I found....
http://www.diytrade.com/china/4/pro..._Gasoline_Chainsaw_Chain_Saw_Wood_Cutter.html
The case is yellow instead of orange, but they clearly are calling it a Husqvarna. Please tell me that it isnt so!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't see how they get away with calling it a husky. I would think a law suit would be in order.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 27, 2008)

avalancher said:


> I had seen a post earlier on the chainsaw board about some "Chinese made" Husqvarna, and decided to do a quick search. Here is what I found....
> http://www.diytrade.com/china/4/pro..._Gasoline_Chainsaw_Chain_Saw_Wood_Cutter.html
> The case is yellow instead of orange, but they clearly are calling it a Husqvarna. Please tell me that it isnt so!



I have a 350 but it's case is orange, why would they keep the same model number? I hope they aren't looking to get into Wal Mart or Sears.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is another story where Husky bought out a Taiwan company that makes lawnmowers....oh no.....please tell me it isnt true........:censored: 
http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/ business/2008/03/18/147633/Husqvarna-buys.htm

Here is a link talking about counterfeit Huskys coming on to the market.....
http://reviews.ebay.co.uk/Beware-Of-Fake-HUSQVARNA-395xp-Chainsaws_W0QQugidZ10000000007947301


----------



## Mister Twister (Aug 27, 2008)

I think husqvarna is getting like all large companies and is making product in China..... My brother in law drives truck in texas and he said he hauled a load of Husky's that said the origin was from China and I thought he was mistaken but maybe he wasn't. He said I thought they were a swedish saw maybe not anymore.


----------



## davefr (Aug 27, 2008)

This is interesting. They manufacture a whole line of chainsaws but only one of them carries the Husqvarna brand name.

http://www.shiro.cn/sdp/403101/4/pl-2155266.html

Maybe they really are subcontracted to produce 350's for Husqvarna


----------



## teacherman (Aug 27, 2008)

*China transgresses with impunity......*

And they get rewarded with an Olympics for their fakery and theft!
CHina has absolutely ZERO respect for patent and copyright law.

The fourth and fifth ones down on the right look like they aare trying to fool Stihl owners.......:monkey:


----------



## galde (Aug 27, 2008)

Husqvarna bought Redmax. Redmax has a manufacturing facility in China.....


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 27, 2008)

The chianese are cheaters anyways. what I like about jonsered even though they are made by the same as husky is that jonsered still cators to the local dealers. You can get a husky at lowes I didnt know that until about 2 months ago I went to a dealer to buy my 455 . Then seen one at lowes with an 18 in bar. Lowes told me they wouldnt swap the bar for a 16 but the dealer did.


----------



## windthrown (Aug 27, 2008)

Coming to a small town near you... 

YONGKANG LINGHANG MACHINE POWER CO., LTD.

You only have to order 300 pc, then you will be able to compete with Lakeside Andy's "Tsing Tao" knockoffs on Craigslist up there in the Seattle area. And here is the specs on their 'pro' saw: 

62cc Professional Gasoline Chain Saw/Chainsaw 
Model No.:AW-CS62 
Specifications: 
1) Engine: two-stroke, air-cooled, gasoline engine 
2) Displacement: 62cc 
3) Power: 2.6kW/7,000rpm 
4) Fuel mixture ration: gasoline 25, two-cycle oil 1 

25:1 gas to oil??? Hmmm... right out of the 1960s. 
And the bar/chain size: 

7) Guide bar size: 22", 25" 
8) Chain: Oregon/Carlton 
9) Chain pitch: 0.325" 
10) Chain gauge: 0.058"

$99 each, with a minimum order of 200 pc.


----------



## windthrown (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is a Chinese made Stihl knock-off... 

http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...ailYeVQihPObgcD/China-Chain-Saw-JP-CS01-.html

The CS01: Cheap Shyte oh one...


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't think they are supposed to be sold outside China, _if_ they are lisensed by Husky, or made at a Husky owned plant.

Specs are pretty impressive for a China made saw.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 27, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I don't think they are supposed to be sold outside China, _if_ they are lisensed by Husky, or made at a Husky owned plant.
> 
> Specs are pretty impressive for a China made saw.



Its a 372XP ................................


----------



## fubar2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Anybody want to wager on if they are EPA approved or not?


----------



## Zackman1801 (Aug 27, 2008)

basically they can get away with it for many reasons. They do it all the time with airsoft guns (my other hobby) 
they make guns and slap real gun trademarks on them when its actually illegal to do so. but they either cover them up or dont sell to the united states. With these they are taking husqvarna saws probably repainting them and selling them as their own, they will get away with this because in china no one enforces the copyright laws or even cares about them. businesses are soo corrupt that they can get away with nearly anything if a few dollars goes to the government. how else do you think they can produce things so cheap in the country. so really even if husky didnt want them to make them there isnt really anything they can do about it because who is going to to enforce the laws and take them to court? and teacherman said they have no respect for US copyright laws, what makes you think they would have respect for Swedish or German copyrights.... really its a shame we do business with them. thats half the reason the country is the way it is, they take the jobs then the make copyrighted stuff because they can get away with it, and we buy it! but thats a whole different thing for a different time.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't be ridiculous, guys...that's absolutely NOT a Husqvarna saw. It is an illegal infringement on a trademark.

The only legitimate sawmaker I know of making saws in China is...











......









....wait for it.....











.....coming right up.....















.....well that would have to be....



















_Stihl._









.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope, Stihl is absolutely the


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 27, 2008)

ha.. but Stilhl doesn't make saws in China... pressure washers - yep... saws,, nada...


----------



## davefr (Aug 27, 2008)

fubar2 said:


> Anybody want to wager on if they are EPA approved or not?



Here's their letter from the EPA. Draw your own conclusions:

http://www.shiro.cn/sdp/403101/4/cp-2155273.html

I have a feeling Husqvarna really did contract out the 350 to these guys. Why would 1 out of 19 saws be branded Husqvarna and the other 18 be this no name Aowe!??

Aowie!!! What a name. Maybe that's what you feel after you use it!!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> ha.. but Stilhl doesn't make saws in China... pressure washers - yep... saws,, nada...



correct me if im wrong they make them in chesapeake Va at there plant in virginia they also have a warehouse in hillsbourough nc that is where i went for 2 days couple years ago


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 28, 2008)

They make them in Germany, USA (supplies 63% of world wide production) and Brazil.


----------



## superfire (Aug 28, 2008)

*i aint buyin another husky*

http://www.shiro.cn/sdp/403101/4/cp-2155270.html


----------



## spacemule (Aug 28, 2008)

This is interesting to me, as I'm taking an intellectual property course right now.  

If this is not a licensed product, the most obvious violation regards trademark law. Trademark law is not designed to protect the company, but rather the consumer. It is meant to keep confusion low and allow for you to know the quality of the product you're buying. If a name, non generic, has become associated with a certain company, then that name generally qualifies for trademark status.

Regarding patents, the majority of patents are only good for 20 years. Any patent violations would have to incorporate something in the saw that uses a patent less than 20 years old.

Trade secrets are another intellectual property concern. Unlike patents, trade secret protection has no expiration. The status lasts until the secret becomes public knowledge, at which point there is no protection. Improper means of discovery is disallowed regarding trade secrets, but reverse engineering is perfectly legal so long as the item was obtained in a legal fashion.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 28, 2008)

Welllllllllll my 372 that i bought in 2003 or somthing, the owners manuel was in half Eng and half Span.
In todays whacked out day and age, NOTHING "affordable" is fin to stay "USA" bound


----------



## jlh26oo (Aug 28, 2008)

*off topic*



Lakeside53 said:


> They make them in Germany, USA (supplies 63% of world wide production) and Brazil.



Hey L.S. any idea which Stihl models come from where? I'm not sure that even the entire professional line is currently made in Germany, because while I see it's printed on the bars, I couldn't find any country of origin on the M.S. 260 itself (like how Echo has a "Made in Japan" plate on the bottom of their C.S. 670).

Anyone know which models are currently made in Germany?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 28, 2008)

If the serial number begins with a "1", it's made in Germany, and 2 is the USA...


----------



## jlh26oo (Aug 28, 2008)

That's easy enough, thanks!


----------



## peter399 (Aug 28, 2008)

I really see nothing strange in producing in China. In my job (Automotive business) it's nothing new. We get steel from China, we assemble the exhaust system in Europe, catalyst comes from South Africa, mounted with the exhaust line in Europe, shipped back to South Africa to a German car makers engine plant, engine is sent to China where the car assembly is and then the car is sent to the final customer - in Europe. 
These days are wicked. 1.500.000.000 people live in China, why not give them a 350 produced locally? Husky brand will be well known, manufacturing costs low and profit huge since all tooling, fixtures, gauges etc already exist and the labour cost is ridiculous. That would wipe out the 290 sales by a hundred to one. I think we will see more of this, at least with saws that has been around for a while. It's already the case for Russia, they have the 262 new, we don't ;(


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 28, 2008)

peter399 said:


> ..... It's already the case for Russia, they have the 262 new, we don't ;(



I believe those 262s are made in Brazil, like some other models that is discontinued in Europe and North America.

They are also slightly downrated in power, vs the original Swedish made ones.


----------



## serial killer (Aug 28, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Trademark law is not designed to protect the company, but rather the consumer. It is meant to keep confusion low and allow for you to know the quality of the product you're buying. If a name, non generic, has become associated with a certain company, then that name generally qualifies for trademark status.



So you already know about the names that have been stolen and misused due to lax trademark protection: Xerox, Xylophone, Aspirin, Heroin (the last two were innovative Bayer products from 1897), Phillips screws, Kleenex, Popsicle, etc. Fact is, if the world takes you over before you get a good handle on your intellectual property, you've already lost.


----------



## MAG58 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'v send e-mail to Husqvarna Group about this chainsaw, so I'm waiting for reply.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## avalancher (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I think that it is sad that a manufacturer like Husky and Stihl would resort to manufacturing in China. Lets face it, the majority of products in China have a well deserved bad rap for poor quality control. Stihl and Husky dominate the world of quality pro grade saws for one reason, their products have stood up to the quality test in the field where proffesionals put them to work everyday making their living. To stoop to the poor quality control of chinese made production will increase their profits enormously in the short term, but what then? 
How will Husky and Stihl ever recover when their products are cast into the same realm as Poulan and the other poor consumer grade saws?
When I was a young lad, Mac was the word in chainsaws. They produced quality saws that stood up well under commercial use, now all you see are the ones sitting on the Walmart shelves ready for branch trimming in the yard. I cant remember the last time that I saw a pro grade brand new Mac.
I am brand loyal, but I promise you one thing. When I lay my weary hands on the first Chinese made Husky, I am done with the brand and I dont care if they limit the chinese production to just consumer grade saws. I dont trust them enough to feel assured that the guts of my new pro grade saw wasnt made in china then assembled in Sweden to qualify for that "made in Sweden" badge of honor.
My next new saw is right around the corner, some time in September, and I had planned on a new Husky, but now I dont know.


----------



## peter399 (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't worry avalanche. No problem buying a Husky in September  It will have the "Made in Sweden" badge of honor. Husky has so many brands to choose from, they don't have to move production of Husqvarna labeled saws to China. Maybe some consumer grade products, just like Stihl has the pressure washers and, I think, some consumer grade brush cutters. 

A root cause to all this which I dislike is that in a PLC, it's the board members mission to maximize the profit for the shareholders. Doesn't matter if you are 100 million $ on plus if you could have been 140 million $ dollars plus if you would have produced in China.


----------



## aandabooks (Aug 28, 2008)

The company I work for is getting out of the China market in the next few months. Over the last couple of years, we have been outsourcing parts to China and then shipped over here for assembly. The quality is crap and the delivery is spotty at best. Come October/November, we will be almost entirely back in house. There are a few pulleys that will remain in Canada. 

Most of the issue is workmanship and delivery but the falling value of the US dollar has made it unprofitable to have parts shipped over.

I don't think I would buy a Husky if I knew it was made in China. Same for another Stihl. Just like the 137/142 wouldn't be on my buy list because I know now they are just orange Poulans. I try to stay away from Made in China merchandise whenever possible. But it is getting harder and harder.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Whats this.........Petey's moving to China to help out Husky....opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Whats this.........Petey's moving to China to help out Husky....opcorn: opcorn:



Yep, just as soon as he can figure out how to get all them Sweedish meatballs through customs. The Chinese do have their limits ya know.


----------



## peter399 (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Whats this.........Petey's moving to China to help out Husky....opcorn: opcorn:



Nanana , just saying that it could make sense producing consumer grade saws for 1 500 000 000 chinese consumers in their own country. You ain't complaining about the Stihl VA plant I guess ? So you gladly abandon German quality for US quality.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Nanana , just saying that it could make sense producing consumer grade saws for 1 500 000 000 chinese consumers in their own country. You ain't complaining about the Stihl VA plant I guess ? So you gladly abandon German quality for US quality.







Hmmmmmmm...............Mr. Drippy is a prime example of Swedish quality control.......Or lack of......


----------



## THALL10326 (Aug 28, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Nanana , just saying that it could make sense producing consumer grade saws for 1 500 000 000 chinese consumers in their own country. You ain't complaining about the Stihl VA plant I guess ? So you gladly abandon German quality for US quality.



Petey if ya knew whatcha was talkin about it would help. Let me help ya ole boy. Stihl as a company monitors quailty control plant to plant. Guess which plant has the best quailty control, the VA plant. 69% of all Stihl made is made in Va Beach. So no we're not complaining about the Va plant, how can we when its the best,LOLOL


----------



## davefr (Aug 28, 2008)

peter399 said:


> Nanana , just saying that it could make sense producing consumer grade saws for 1 500 000 000 chinese consumers in their own country. You ain't complaining about the Stihl VA plant I guess ? So you gladly abandon German quality for US quality.



You're probably right. If a manufacturer wants to sell their widget in China they better be prepared to have manufacturing presence in China or it'll be very difficult to sell there. (unlike the US)

It would be foolish for Stihl and Husqvarna to ignore what's probably one on the largest *** markets in the world. (I assume there are trees in China??)


----------



## peter399 (Aug 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Petey if ya knew whatcha was talkin about it would help. Let me help ya ole boy. Stihl as a company monitors quailty control plant to plant. Guess which plant has the best quailty control, the VA plant. 69% of all Stihl made is made in Va Beach. So no we're not complaining about the Va plant, how can we when its the best,LOLOL



I know and I agree that the company should stand for the quality, not the country of production. If I buy a Volvo, I buy it because it's a Volvo. I it's made in Sweden, Belgium, US or whatever shouldn't affect quality. 
Neither should quality be worse if it's made in China. My experience is that quality is better in Asia for the simple reason that the operators do EXACTLY what the are instructed to do and NOTHING else so once you have the proper quality, you will keep it. The way to get there could be long though...


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

davefr said:


> You're probably right. If a manufacturer wants to sell their widget in China they better be prepared to have manufacturing presence in China or it'll be very difficult to sell there. (unlike the US)
> 
> It would be foolish for Stihl and Husqvarna to ignore what's probably one on the largest *** markets in the world. (I assume there are trees in China??)



Dave,

Ah, Dave, what a good question.

Well, the short answer is that there are trees in China. But, it is most interesting to learn the process. All matters of vegetation are monitored at a very young age. Careful laboratory observation and scientific analysis allow these Chinese experts to determine the potential for all these vegetative matters as to their suitablility for being fine, strong, healthy trees. The ones that are deemed most worthy are identified at an early age. They are given the finest of everything: the best soils, the highest quality fertilizers, the prime growing region with just the right mixture of sunlight, shade and rainfall. If their parental heritage is noted or discoved, the parents are given special priviledges in the form of extra applications of manure.

Now, the vegetative matter deemed unworthy are culled out. What happens to them you ask? What a good question, Dave. Well, some are allowed to fend for themselves and only a few make it. Many are encouraged to shrivel up and die .... or as we say .... dust to dust.

All for now,

dr. Joat

PS: As to the rumors that "some trees are too young to compete", dr. Joat will address that in a future post.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

peter399 said:


> So you gladly abandon German quality for US quality.



I got news for you...German quality ain't what it used to be. As a rule, the Germans are surviving on reputation alone at this point. 

Ever heard of the German Workers Council? They are killing German quality as fast as they can. One of the tenets of the "Council" is that it is not legal to measure the output, quality, or efficiency of individual workers. As a matter of fact, individual computer applications are having to be rewritten so as to prevent statistics from being collected on which workers did what. 

Now there's a powerful incentive for workers to do a good job!!

I have been very disappointed in the quality of several German tools I have bought in the last three years or so. It's evident in the repair rates of German automakers as well. Mercedes? Largely crap these days. Volkswagen? Largely crap for many many years now. BMW...slightly below average. 

So no, don't talk about German "quality." It ain't much.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I got news for you...German quality ain't what it used to be. As a rule, the Germans are surviving on reputation alone at this point.
> 
> Ever heard of the German Workers Council? They are killing German quality as fast as they can. One of the tenets of the "Council" is that it is not legal to measure the output, quality, or efficiency of individual workers. As a matter of fact, individual computer applications are having to be rewritten so as to prevent statistics from being collected on which workers did what.
> 
> ...



Bravo Woodie.  

But, someone's gonna miss them b_lls you're suddenly sportin'.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 28, 2008)

These things are knockoffs, and Husky has nothing to do with them. 

You can't sue anyone in China as the entire economy is based on ripping off other companies. You could probably sue an importer for bringing them into the US. 

There is a staggering amount of this stuff being made over there, and I'd suspect that we will be seeing more of it on the street as time goes by. Did you see the "powerhorse" saws in the new Northern tool catalog?

At what point will consumers look beyond their own wallets and see the bigger picture and stop buying this junk?


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

spike60 said:


> These things are knockoffs, and Husky has nothing to do with them.
> 
> You can't sue anyone in China as the entire economy is based on ripping off other companies. You could probably sue an importer for bringing them into the US.
> 
> ...



Spike,

It may be hopeless. Been in a Wal*Mart lately?

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I got news for you...German quality ain't what it used to be. As a rule, the Germans are surviving on reputation alone at this point.
> 
> Ever heard of the German Workers Council? They are killing German quality as fast as they can. One of the tenets of the "Council" is that it is not legal to measure the output, quality, or efficiency of individual workers. As a matter of fact, individual computer applications are having to be rewritten so as to prevent statistics from being collected on which workers did what.
> 
> ...




But there quality is Stihl way above Fords..........opcorn: opcorn: 



.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> But there quality is Stihl way above Fords..........opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> .



Really? Well, while you're eating all that popcorn, how 'bout chewing on some data too? Below is J.D. Powers' chart showing TGW for MY2005 vehicles over the last three years. I've taken the liberty of "circling" the Ford/Lincoln/Mercury results. Come to think of it, how 'bout chewing on some crow while you're at it?


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Really? Well, while you're eating all that popcorn, how 'bout chewing on some data too? Below is J.D. Powers' chart showing TGW for MY2005 vehicles over the last three years. I've taken the liberty of "circling" the Ford/Lincoln/Mercury results. Come to think of it, how 'bout chewing on some crow while you're at it?




 ....


----------



## blackoak (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Don't be ridiculous, guys...that's absolutely NOT a Husqvarna saw. It is an illegal infringement on a trademark.
> 
> The only legitimate sawmaker I know of making saws in China is...
> 
> ...



I heard an old boy in another thread say Echos are made in China, but I don't think he knew what he's talking about.:monkey:


----------



## jlh26oo (Aug 28, 2008)

I personally would rather have a German made Stihl over a U.S. made one, but I recognize that is largely mental. Considering starting at the M.S. 441's (and above) are made in Germany, it's hard NOT to identify higher quality with M.I.G. since it's associated with the higher end models.

We see that the "flagship" models are of higher quality, and assume it's because of the plant they are made in, but it's more likely because of the design, construction, and materials of the particular model itself, that is just chosen to be made there. For example, I think if Casio's Frogman were made in Thailand (like the G-Shocks in Wal Mart are) instead of Japan, but to the same specifications (screwdown caseback, I.S.O. certified etc), there would not be a similiar association with Japan made Casios (Sony does the same thing with their computers- flagship line is M.I.J. while the budget notebooks are M.I.C.)!





Woodie said:


> Below is J.D. Powers' chart showing TGW for MY2005 vehicles over the last three years. I've taken the liberty of "circling" the Ford/Lincoln/Mercury results.




Wow. I've always liked the F150, and it doesn't surprise me that Ford is above average, but I wonder why such a wide spread among the FOrd family (I.E. Mercury so far ahead of Ford and Lincoln)? Obviously Mercury doesn't have versions of Ford's low end Escorts, Focus, etc, which account for more problems per 100. But Lincoln below Mercury? I guess luxury buyers are more critical, and they come with more complicated amenities to go wrong (why Lexus being #1 is all the more impressive in that regard). L.O.L. at last place- Land Rover (below KIA)!? Thanks for the link.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

jlh26oo said:


> I personally would rather have a German made Stihl over a U.S. made one, but I recognize that is largely mental. Considering starting at the M.S. 441's (and above) are made in Germany, it's hard NOT to identify higher quality with M.I.G. since it's associated with the higher end models.
> 
> We see that the "flagship" models are of higher quality, and assume it's because of the plant they are made in, but it's more likely because of the design, construction, and materials of the particular model itself, that is just chosen to be made there. For example, I think if Casio's Frogman were made in Thailand (like the G-Shocks in Wal Mart are) instead of Japan, but to the same specifications (screwdown caseback, I.S.O. certified etc), there would not be a similiar association with Japan made Casios (Sony does the same thing with their computers- flagship line is M.I.J. while the budget notebooks are M.I.C.)!
> 
> ...



I'm only too happy to answer your interesting question.

First, the average Mercury driver travels an average of 621.27 miles per year (or 51.77 miles per month) so the odds of having a problem occur in the sampling period is greatly reduced.

Second, the average age of Mercury owners is 78.15 so in many cases a problem is never noticed due to diminished capabilities in the cognitive areas.

Third, at the average owners age of 78.15, the reliability and performance of say, a pacemaker, looms much larger than that of a mere automobile, so many problems are not considered "important" enough to mention.

I've hope I've been of some help to you and thanks for your question,

dr. Joat


----------



## Erick (Aug 28, 2008)

jlh26oo said:


> Wow. I've always liked the F150, and it doesn't surprise me that Ford is above average, but I wonder why such a wide spread among the FOrd family (I.E. Mercury so far ahead of Ford and Lincoln)? Obviously Mercury doesn't have versions of Ford's low end Escorts, Focus, etc, which account for more problems per 100. But Lincoln below Mercury? I guess luxury buyers are more critical, and they come with more complicated amenities to go wrong (why Lexus being #1 is all the more impressive in that regard). L.O.L. at last place- Land Rover (below KIA)!? Thanks for the link.



A lot of that has to do with public perception, every Mercury model is built on a line right with it's ford counter part..... same parts, same people, same time of day, same facility. 

Same thing with Chevrolet and Cadillac, same vehicles built on the same line, just differing perceptions among their buyers.

The people who buy the more expensive brands *expect* to be happy with them, and so they are, never mind that it is the same vehicle, built by the same people, in the same facility as that "other brand" they wouldn't even consider buying.

Kinda sad really.


----------



## jlh26oo (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I'm only too happy to answer your interesting question.
> 
> First, the average Mercury driver travels an average of 621.27 miles per year (or 51.77 miles per month) so the odds of having a problem occur in the sampling period is greatly reduced.
> 
> ...




R.O.F.L. you joke... but some of that is true. Actually come to think of it, my mom's Grand Marquis' RADIO does not even work- and the FORD DEALERSHIP are the ones who broke it! A.F.A.I.K. they have not submitted a formal complaint about it either so it didn't make it into that J.D. Power ranking.

(Thanks "Dr. Joat" L.O.L.)


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.fordproblems.com/problems/





.


----------



## Erick (Aug 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I'm only too happy to answer your interesting question.
> 
> First, the average Mercury driver travels an average of 621.27 miles per year (or 51.77 miles per month) so the odds of having a problem occur in the sampling period is greatly reduced.
> 
> ...




. . . . . . . .. . . . . . .




. . . . . . . . . . . . .








.


----------



## stipes (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hummmmm....*

I called Husky last week and asked this dweeb about Huskey buyin the Mcculloch name and if they was gonna start sellin the euro Macs over her now,,,I kinda like the Pro mac 72,,might be a piece of crap,I dont know,but liked what I seen,,and he refered me to this # that ,,yeah,,,you guessed it,,that was tied into the jenn feng group...I was gonna ask them some questions,,but after being on hold for almost 20 mins. I said the he** with it...


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

jlh26oo said:


> R.O.F.L. you joke... but some of that is true. Actually come to think of it, my mom's Grand Marquis' RADIO does not even work- and the FORD DEALERSHIP are the ones who broke it! A.F.A.I.K. they have not submitted a formal complaint about it either so it didn't make it into that J.D. Power ranking.
> 
> (Thanks "Dr. Joat" L.O.L.)



You're welcome. And don't forget to pick up your presciption from the pretty nurse on the way out.

Oh, I've compted your visit, no charge, so no need to stop at the payment desk on the way out.

Have a good day,

dr. Joat


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

Erick said:


> A lot of that has to do with public perception, every Mercury model is built on a line right with it's ford counter part..... same parts, same people, same time of day, same facility.
> 
> Same thing with Chevrolet and Cadillac, same vehicles built on the same line, just differing perceptions among their buyers.



Not quite true. You have to remember that not all Fords have Mercury equivalents (Focus, F-150, etc.), and the Lincoln LS had no Ford/Mercury equivalent. Also, many Cadillacs are built in dedicated Cadillac plants.

And if you think the spread between Ford is high, check out the spread for Toyota. Its three brands range from #1 to #28. And BMW's two brands range from #7 to #25. By contrast, Ford's three brands range between #2 and #14.



Erick said:


> The people who buy the more expensive brands *expect* to be happy with them, and so they are, never mind that it is the same vehicle, built by the same people, in the same facility as that "other brand" they wouldn't even consider buying.



I'm afraid the data doesn't bear this out. Otherwise, how could you explain why Land Rover, whose cheapest vehicle stickers at $36M, and whose most expensive is juuuuust shy of $100M, be the worst-rated marque in the survey? And near-luxe brands like Volvo and Saab be so miserable? And how could Mercedes be so sub-par? (Keep in mind their ranking is UP from the 2004MY survey.) Too, why is Hyundai rated well? This data is not an owner "rating" of the quality of their vehicle...it is the owner's count of TGW. 

One of the things that does have some impact on the rankings is the numbers of new vehicle launches for that manufacturer during that MY. That was the first MY for Ford's redesigned Focus, a very high volume vehicle for us, the Freestyle (middle volume), and the Mustang (low-volume). None of those had Mercury equivalents. Those launches would be the biggest determinant of the varation in ratings. (The only joint launch that year was the Ford 500/Mercury Montego.)


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> http://www.fordproblems.com/problems/



http://www.gmproblems.com/

BTW, GMC didn't do so well in that survey, Ultra...are they cutting back on the lockwashers? 

*BRAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*

.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> http://www.gmproblems.com/
> 
> BTW, GMC didn't do so well in that survey, Ultra...are they cutting back on the lockwashers?
> 
> ...



There driven 

Not parked picking up the Triton spark plugs .............Or waiting for repairs on the 6.0 POS I mean PS...


----------



## Woodie (Aug 28, 2008)

04ultra said:


> There driven



Right right right... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

BTW...don't think of that as me laughing at you...think of it as...

Oh hell...go ahead and think of it as me laughing at you! 


.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Right right right... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> BTW...don't think of that as me laughing at you...think of it as...
> 
> ...





Woodie I found a few spark plugs in the road the other day...There was a Ford Pickup sitting there...Did Ford ever admit to the problem??


----------



## jlh26oo (Aug 28, 2008)

*seriously?*

We actually :arg:'d this thread into a _literal_ "Ford vs. Chevy" debate!?


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 28, 2008)

jlh26oo said:


> We actually :arg:'d this thread into a _literal_ "Ford vs. Chevy" debate!?





    ....Could have been Dodge also.........Later..


----------



## spacemule (Aug 28, 2008)

Everyone knows that Datsun is better than Ford or Gm. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to be a Ford man and hated anything GM but now ive gone VW
In the surveys over here the Vauxhall/GM cars are usualy in the bottom 20 of a 120 car survey!


----------



## Erick (Aug 28, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Not quite true. You have to remember that not all Fords have Mercury equivalents (Focus, F-150, etc.), and the Lincoln LS had no Ford/Mercury equivalent. Also, many Cadillacs are built in dedicated Cadillac plants.



I never said that every Ford had a Mercury counterpart read it again for comprehension this time. I said that every Mercury was built right alongside it's Ford counterpart.... i.e. Mountaineer/Explorer, Milan/Fusion (in Mexico BTW), Montego/500 (now the Sable/Taurus again) Grand Marquis/Crown Vic... etc. 




Woodie said:


> I'm afraid the data doesn't bear this out. Otherwise, how could you explain why Land Rover, whose cheapest vehicle stickers at $36M, and whose most expensive is juuuuust shy of $100M, be the worst-rated marque in the survey? And near-luxe brands like Volvo and Saab be so miserable? And how could Mercedes be so sub-par? (Keep in mind their ranking is UP from the 2004MY survey.) Too, why is Hyundai rated well? This data is not an owner "rating" of the quality of their vehicle...it is the owner's count of TGW.



Explain why the Mercury Mountaineer is consistently ranked higher than the Ford Explore or why the Cadillac Escalade is consistently ranked higher than the Chevy Tahoe???

What I was saying is that when two vehicles are built with virtually the same parts, by the same people, in the same facility, and sold under two different name plates, the more expensive brand will all most always have a better quality rating...... Is it any better, no, but people think it is, so they tend to overlook the things that they would otherwise criticize on the "cheaper" model. It's all about public perception, you think it's better so it is.

Is a Poulan saw dressed in orange a better saw because it says Husqvarna on it, no, and yet folks will bash poulan into the ground all the while telling how great their Husky 142 cuts....... perception.  They expect the poulan to be junk and therefore in their minds it is, they expect the Husky to be better so in their minds it is..... when the clutch rattles on the poulan it's because it's junk, when the clutch rattles on the Husky it because "it's supposed to sound like that". It's still the same saw making the same noise it's just the owners perception of quality is different.

As for the "luxury" vehicles you mentioned.... it could just be that they are overpriced junk. 

For some reason people in this country think anything foreign must automatically be better than anything made here. Like jlh26oo said he would rather have his Stihl saws manufactured in Germany..... even though the plant in good ole Verginny is kicking their arse’s in quality.


For the record Wood we're on the same team here.


----------



## joatmon (Aug 28, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Everyone knows that Datsun is better than Ford or Gm. :greenchainsaw:



sMule,

Try to stay up to speed. It's now Nissan.

Other Thread Posters,

Please go a little slower for Brother Mule.

joat


----------



## windthrown (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a Land Rover once. Man, I can see why they are at the bottom of the complaint file. What a POS. I replaced it with with a Toyota Tundra, and that thing has 130k miles on it, and the only thing that went out was the transfer box being rebuilt by Toyota under warantee at 10k miles (would not switch to 4WD) and one coil failed (out of eight) at about 100k miles. 

Had Fords and Chevies long ago. '65 Chevy Malibu, great riding car, great electrical system, but talk about RUST! Had a '67 Ford Mustang, gread looks, good body, but terrible electricl system. '55 Ford F100, great truck, could not get parts for it. 

Only had Stihl, Olympic, Mac, Echo and Homelite chainsaws. Never had a Husky or a Dolmar. Some day maybe I will get a Dolmar.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Aug 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> sMule,
> 
> Try to stay up to speed. It's now Nissan.
> 
> ...



I would guess that Space knew that and was just fishing!
Hook line and sinker! lol


----------



## huguenot ny (Apr 28, 2012)

*found this at husqvarnas website looking for jobs to be filled in china*

this is why the 570 isnt up to standards read bottom job posts
Showing 19 jobs (26 to 44) of 44. << Previous Division Job Code Job Title Location Date Posted 
Husqvarna AB Sweden 1625 Produktionstekniker Huskvarna JÖNK SE 56182
03/01/12 
Husqvarna USA 1626 Manufacturing Engineer Orangeburg SC US 29115
03/01/12 
Husqvarna AB Sweden 1624 Produktionsledare Huskvarna JÖNK SE 56182
02/27/12 
Husqvarna USA 1800 Robot Weld Technician Orangeburg SC US 29115
02/24/12 
Husqvarna USA 1109 Maintenance Technician Orangeburg SC US 29115
02/24/12 
Husqvarna USA 1613 Reliability Test Technician (various shifts) Charlotte NC US 28269
02/16/12 
Husqvarna USA 2485 MIG Welder Orangeburg SC US 29115
02/16/12 
Husqvarna USA 1608 New Business Development Manager Los Angeles CA US 90066
Riverside CA US 92501
Garden Grove CA US 92840
02/08/12 
Husqvarna AB Sweden 1597 Senior Commodity Manager – Petrol Power Components Huskvarna JÖNK SE 56193
01/20/12 
Husqvarna LA 1561 Analista de Recursos Humanos Buenos Aires AR 
11/29/11 
Husqvarna USA 1552 Maintenance Mechanic A Columbia SC US 29229
11/14/11 
Husqvarna USA 1510 Supplier Quality Engineer McRae Georgia US 31055
08/31/11 
Husqvarna USA 1478 Quality Engineer - Product Quality Planning & Prevention Charlotte NC US 28269
08/08/11 
Husqvarna China 1394 Senior Buyer Home-based/Telecommute
06/16/11 
Husqvarna China 1395 Commodity SQE 供应商质量工程师 Home-based/Telecommute
06/16/11 
Husqvarna China 1267 Quality Manager - Asia Shanghai Shanghai CN 201801 No. 1355, Jiaxin Road, Maluzhen, Jiading District
02/25/11 
Husqvarna China 1228 Design Engineer Shanghai Shanghai CN 201801 No. 1355, Jiaxin Road, Maluzhen, Jiading District
01/31/11 
Husqvarna China 1229 Project Leader Shanghai Shanghai CN 201801 No. 1355, Jiaxin Road, Maluzhen, Jiading District
01/31/11 
Husqvarna China 1230 Electrical Engineer电动工程师 Shanghai Shanghai CN 201801 No. 1355, Jiaxin Road, Maluzhen, Jiading District
01/31/11 


Jump to page: 1 2 << Previous


----------

